# Have you been burnt out



## EBorraga (Jul 2, 2017)

I've been turning since sometime in 2007. When I first started I could turn all day and night. About a year ago I quit turning. I had no desire to make a pen or anything else. I followed IAP but was burned out. Last weekend I got back into turning. I've made 7 or 8 pens plus a few other things. It feels nice to turn again. I'm also glad that I can turn when I feel like it. Anybody else get burned out and take a break?


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 2, 2017)

Maybe you can turn a pepper mill.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 2, 2017)

bobjackson said:


> Maybe you can turn a pepper mill.



I'm expecting you to teach me next month!!


----------



## TonyL (Jul 2, 2017)

If I do 4 or 5 pens in a day or two,  I may not touch another one for a week.


----------



## larryc (Jul 2, 2017)

If I don't do something pen related, turning, finishing, polishing, assembling, etc. every day I have a feeling that something is missing. I don't have a problem.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 2, 2017)

I get burnt out a lot! Especially when making blanks.... the same ones over and over.  It gets me down until I can find a little time to try something new or different.  Sometimes a little break is a good thing.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 2, 2017)

Yep. Haven't really turned much at all for a few years now. Maybe 3-4 pens. Love the stuff put out here and have started to get interested again, leaning toward kitless myself.


----------



## mark james (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm newer than most, but after making a bunch 80-100 blanks for the last MPG, life got in the way and I have done little for the past 2-3 months.

But... For "stress reduction purposes" I have slowly crept back into the shop.  I could care less what comes out, I just need some time alone.  Alas, a few nice things have emerged.

I cherish that penturning, woodturning, playing in the shop can be a hobby.


----------



## Eldermike (Jul 2, 2017)

Geez I do only one a day sometimes I just sit and drink a beer and listen to music.  Just being in my shop is therapeutic.  Sort of an old fart thing I guess.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Jul 2, 2017)

I know the focus of IAP is pens and I love turning pens but there are so mnay other things to turn...how can you resist? I've also just started casting my own pen blanks (and razor handles and razor stands and shaving brush handles). All you need is a 5" piece of 3/4" PVC pipe, a pint of polyester resin you can buy for $12 with a coupon from JoAnn Fabrics or Michaels and a few little jars of Pearlex in your favorite colors and you're in business. Easy peasy and your only limitation is your imagination. There's all kinds of things you can throw into your casting...acorn caps, pine cones, coffee beans, sweet gum pods, pieces of any kind of wood you like (break up some of your wood cutoffs and toss them in). There are YouTube videos galore on casting. 
  I just made my first cutting board and now everyone wants one. A trip to Woodcraft netted me a bunch of 3/4" x 3" x 3' boards in 8 different woods - all 50% off for the holiday weekend. Tuesday I'm going to buy a Harbor Freight planer with a 25% off coupon and then I'll have to build a new bench for it.

I've got 3 pen kits with tubes glued up and waiting to go. Now when I wake up I have a choice of what I want to work on that day. Maybe a little diversification would help reinvigorate you guys?


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jul 2, 2017)

I haven't really burned out yet since I just started, but won't be surprised if/when that day comes.  I have a pretty steady rotation of hobbies, usually after I get burned out I will eventually find my way back.  I think penturning has a nice mix of "learning" and "doing", there is always something new to try.  I also get a lot of joy when I give away my pens or show people something new that I have been working on.  I'm thinking that time constraints might become my limiting factor before I get burned out, we'll see.  Hopefully you can stay engaged and find your passion again!


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I get burned out. When that happens, go to an old hobby, furniture making. It's also a great time when my daughter want to build. She did this Farmhouse table and benches all by herself. The only tool I would let her use was the table saw. That's only because she can reach far enough.

sorry for the sideways pictures. Uploaded from my phone. They looked good there.


----------



## Scott (Jul 2, 2017)

Yep, I am burned out.  I was making pens, writing articles about making pens, pretty much everything around making pens.  Then I just stopped.  It was probably as much a reflection of other things going on in my life as at was being burned out on pens, but nonetheless I haven't turned a pen in over three years.  I still follow the activities of the IAP, and I am feeling the urge to make a pen, so who knows.  I might catch the bug again!  ;-)

Scott.


----------



## Brian G (Jul 2, 2017)

I think a little burn out now and then is a good thing.  It's your psyche telling you that you need to recalibrate why you are doing what you are doing.


----------



## gtriever (Jul 2, 2017)

I suffered through burnout the last 5 yesrs before I retired. I sold all my electronics equipment, and invested it into upgrading my other two hobbies and starting a new one (pen turning). Now if I feel pressure from one I cn lay it aside for a while and move on to another, or another, ang then come back to the first one - usually rested and with some fresh ideas.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 2, 2017)

It is good to see you back!

I went through a burnout for almost two years. Glad I didn't sell off my stuff. Been back for several years and while the once white-hot fever is not there, I still enjoy making pens.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 3, 2017)

When I got into turning, and eventually IAP, I was going at it hot and heavy.  I met up with Lou (DCBluesMan) and Jim (JimGO), and a few others, and we were rabid.  I turned, got into casting, and other stuff.

Then, I just kind of fell out...  less shop time, started a photography business, so there was no time.

I have discovered a bit of balance, and have returned to turning after about a 3 year "off time".  I'm doing things for fun, not for profit.  I think it was the selling stuff that turned it into a job and took some of the fun out.

I think it is natural to get into something heavily, and kind of fade a bit... call it finding your ZEN...


----------



## jimmyz (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm retired and do a lot of things - camping, golfing, and woodworking.  Woodworking includes small furniture, scrolled items, bowls, and, of course pens.  I do 3-4 craft shows a year to support my "habit". I can't do the same thing for a very long.  I think that's the secret. Spread your time around, doing the things you like. When you get tired of that, do something else.  I have had friends/acquaintances who, after retiring, had nothing to do.  Unfortunately, several of those are not here anymore.  Keeping active, with a balance, is the key to a long and happy life.


----------



## JimB (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, it happens. About 4 or 5 years ago things were really crazy busy at work for months and months and I was working 80 hour weeks non-stop. Any time in the shop was squeezed in between other priorities and I felt pressured to just get something made. No fun. One day I just stopped going into the shop. My break from the shop lasted 18 months. During that time I only went in there twice just to be sure everything was OK. It was a total of about 5 minutes. I was even tempted to sell everything. 

I'm glad I didn't sell the shop. When I started turning again life had slowed down and I started by turning other things. I only turn a few pens a year now. I do turn a lot of other things but I do it on my terms and my timeline. Sometimes I go for weeks without going into the shop. Other times I spend hours each day for several days in a row. It all depends on how I 'feel' that day. If I'm in the mood I go into the shop. If I'm not in the mood I don't. 

I enjoy my shop time much more now!


----------



## keithlong (Jul 3, 2017)

Got tired of making pens, moved on to other things, bowls mostly, did make some nice candy dispensers for a wedding. I have made a couple of pens for gifts a few months back. I enjoy working in the shop though, I will make pens on demand, if someone needs or wants on. Bowl turning is challenging and rewarding, and free wood is free wood.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 3, 2017)

Burnout is just a fact of life.

Early humans captivated fire to heat and light the cave, cook food, fire pottery to store food, later on to forge metals (and cast lathes), later on to watch fire burn to embers while telling stories about the good old days.

My 2 cents about burnout is to tune the internal smoke detector and know when to move  along from thing to thing in the parcourse of creative engagement.

The profoundly talented clarinetist Artie Shaw quit playing clarinet in 1954 - burnout, creative stagnation, and some other interests.  Everyone wanted him to play Begin the Beguine exactly as he'd played it in 1938 - this bothered him a lot.  

Agriculture has the right metaphor in this case: best to rotate the creative crops.

Warm regards to all makers - Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 3, 2017)

No burnout here yet. It seems that there are just too many other things that need doing that keeps me to the lathe. When I do get there, there is always something new I want to turn....maybe later this week!


----------



## bjbear76 (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm going through a burnout right now.  I have no desire to turn anything.  I'm occupying my time with other projects I've been putting off for awhile.
The problem is I need to build my inventory for the upcoming craft shows.  And I know if I'm not in the mood, I'm not going to do my pens justice.
I have probably 3-4 dozen blanks prepped and ready to turn, so I'm trying to do 1 or 2 a day and just make slow progress.  I'm about 80% decided to discontinue the shows and focus on just custom orders, maybe get into casting and kitless pens.


----------



## FrankH (Jul 3, 2017)

For me I don't think it's burnout. I make a few pens a day for a week, then I go off to other things - shooting, honeydew lists, etc.  And then want to make a more pens.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 4, 2017)

I suppose we are like the materials we use - some are more combustible than others .


----------



## Ambidex (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a "forced" layoff from turning (life got in the way) and it may have been the best thing for my turning abilities. I was sick of pens mostly because of taking on a large (100) order and becoming bored. I'm back after a 3 year hiatus and loving it again. I may take on an order of ten or so, but never again will I turn it into an excruciating marathon of ennui. That last word is for you crossword aficionados.


----------



## JimB (Jul 4, 2017)

Ambidex said:


> I had a "forced" layoff from turning (life got in the way) and it may have been the best thing for my turning abilities. I was sick of pens mostly because of taking on a large (100) order and becoming bored. I'm back after a 3 year hiatus and loving it again. I may take on an order of ten or so, but never again will I turn it into an excruciating marathon of ennui. That last word is for you crossword aficionados.



I learned a new word today.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 4, 2017)

I think you could say burnt out.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 9, 2017)

I find the forced break brought about by 117 degree temps in the summer here in Phoenix keeps me from burning out.  The only turning I'm doing right now is at the blind center (air conditioned!), and I'm only doing prep work there, and supervising my students.  Then when it cools off a bit and I can turn at home again, I'm rarin' to go.  I have a window AC in the shop but when it gets above 110, it just can't cool the shop.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 9, 2017)

Eldermike said:


> Geez I do only one a day sometimes I just sit and drink a beer and listen to music.  Just being in my shop is therapeutic.  Sort of an old fart thing I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



I resemble that.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 9, 2017)

Burned out from pen turning: Not me.  Pen turning is one of my escapes from my regular work, along with flatwork, bowl turning, reading and family. I enjoy my work considerably and even though I retired from my career work (missionary, church planting), I am back doing it because I enjoy it. 

I still need a break from my work and I have choices that take me in several directions. Sometimes it it pen turning, sometimes, furniture making, sometimes bowls, or working on a neighbor's mower, fixing a relative's built in oven; replacing a light switch in a widow's home.

 I don't put all of my relaxation time in a single hobby basket. Or in another way: I don't keep my hobby in one basket; that keeps life interesting and enjoyable for me.


----------



## acmaclaren (Jul 13, 2017)

When I start feeling burned out, I start working on my thank you cards for Pens For Troops. It gets me motivated again.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Jul 17, 2017)

What a timely post for me.  My last visit here was 12/22/15 and I am once again feeling the urge to spin up the lathe and make some pens.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 18, 2017)

Yup, been a bit burned out on pens, and turning in general, and am taking a break from it for now. Am also using this as an opportunity to reevaluate my stash of blanks and the reality is that I don't need enough blanks on hand to keep me turning pens for nearly 40 years at the current rate. So it's time to sell some and give some away, but am having trouble finding the motivation to even work on that.

I am, however, continuing to stabilize and dye and selling those blanks.

But as far as shop time goes, right now I'm focusing on getting my shop all put back together for building furniture. Never did get to getting it fully set back up after moving 3 1/2 years ago, so I've taken a long enough hiatus from furniture and now it's time to spend some time on that. I have a long list of things I really want to build for our home.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 27, 2017)

EBorraga said:


> I'm also glad that I can turn when I feel like it. Anybody else get burned out and take a break?


Absolutely. You're not alone.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Jul 27, 2017)

I know what you are talking about. I lost my oldest son in January 2015, 46 years old. I have not had the desire to make anything since. I am not sure why exactly, it just seemed to be not as important anymore. I am beginning to get the desire to head to the basement again so maybe soon I will make something. I have a ton of wood and components, sop excepting buying some fresh CA I should be good.


----------



## More4dan (Jul 27, 2017)

I've not turned a pen in almost 2 months. Two stays in the Hospital, a heart attack followed 2 weeks after with a stuck gallstone. Patiently waiting results of the stress test to find out the damage done before chancing the Texas heat in my shop.  Folks, get an annual physical along with a stress test.  At 51 I hadn't expected a problem with low cholesterol numbers having never been seriously sick. 

Maybe I'll get cleared in time to make something for the Summer Extravaganza. 

Danny



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

